
Show HN: Random Peek – Check random Periscope streams from your computer - onuryilmaz
http://randompeek.com
======
xyzing
This is fun, though I did get a lot of non-english ones which I did not
understand.

~~~
onuryilmaz
Hi xyzing, thank you for your attention. It gets any random stream from
worldwide without language restriction now. But as you mentioned, language
restriction seems like a good idea.

